# looking for pontiac lemans rear upper quarter section



## crxnug (Aug 15, 2013)

Im looking for rear upper quarter panel section on both side from a car being parted out for a 1971 pontiac lemans a , i just need the last 2 feet of the quarter or each side and inner trunk area, the corner of the car is the best way to describe it, if anyone knows where i can find these it would be much appreciated, i have already tried Franks Pontiac part with no luck, i,ll see if i can post a pic of what i need


----------

